# Kapton Tape



## melaure (25 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,

bricolant pas mal de Mac, je me demandais ou on pouvait acheter du Kapton Tape, vous savez le scotch jaune transparent qui souvent fixe les câbles sur la CM (ou fixe aussi les connecteurs de DD dans les powerbook) ?


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2010)

http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Kapton-Tape...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5884598c89


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> bricolant pas mal de Mac, je me demandais ou on pouvait acheter du Kapton Tape, vous savez le scotch jaune transparent qui souvent fixe les câbles sur la CM (ou fixe aussi les connecteurs de DD dans les powerbook) ?



c'est pas du scotch, ça vient de chez Dupont de Nemour, et non de 3M 



Invité a dit:


> http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Kapton-Tape...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5884598c89



attention a la qualité, du Kapton coute normalement entre 25-40$


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas du scotch, ça vient de chez Dupont de Nemour, et non de 3M
> 
> 
> 
> attention a la qualité, du Kapton coute normalement entre 25-40$



C'est vrai que dans leur boutique, ils précisent bien DuPont pour les feuilles mais pas pour les rouleaux.
Mais vu le prix, ça vaut peut être le coût d'essayer ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas du scotch, ça vient de chez Dupont de Nemour, et non de 3M
> 
> 
> 
> attention a la qualité, du Kapton coute normalement entre 25-40$



Bah si tu as une bonne adresse 

Ca n'a pas l'air bien distribué en Europe ...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bah si tu as une bonne adresse
> 
> Ca n'a pas l'air bien distribué en Europe ...



Si, on en trouve via les catalogues de matériel electronique


----------

